# How to price?



## Native28 (Jan 22, 2014)

Im planning on buying a new truck this year for my business. And if im sure to get a contract with someone ill be buying a plow as well. Right now I only have a rear blade on my 3038 and a snow blower that I use clearing residential drives and sidewalks. Its a good hustle but im possibly going to be full time next year.

My question is do I charge buy the job or set a hourly rate for myself? Just wandering whats the best way to get my foot in the door on a commercial bid? Thank you guys!


----------



## whitegoldrider (Jan 24, 2014)

In my area, operators/owners set a per push rate and the subcontractors get the hourly rates. Not a hard and fast rule but that's typically what I see up here.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Its nearly all hourly here except government contracts, they are per push.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Personally I base a per push quote on an hourly rate. Like I try to maintain $150 an hour, now thats not saying Im making that but that covers expenses and pay.


----------



## Native28 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I do it buy the size and how much snow there is. The going hourly rate around here is too low and it scares people when you tell them $160 an hour. But when you can bang out a small driveway and sidewalks for $44 in 10-15 min. that is what your hourly rate is.


----------

